# Problem Angellizenz Kroatien



## Kotzi (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ende dieser Woche gehts nach Kroatien, in die nähe von Medulin
genauer gesagt Liznjan.

Nun wollte ich mir auf der seite des Agrarministeriums die Erlaubniskarte kaufen: 

http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=71

Doch gibt es da ein Problem, die Zahlung wird nur per Kreditkarte aktzeptiert, und da ich solch eine nicht besitze wollte ich das mit einem Freund machen.

Jedoch kommt immer der Fehler dass es ein Problem gab und man es nochmals versuchen sollte, was aber auch nach 3 maligem versuch nicht klappte.

Nun frage ich: kennt sich wer aus und weiß wo ich VORAB noch die Angellizenz kaufen kann? 
Oder sogar wieso das ganze nicht funktioniert.
Ich möchte ungern dort nach 12-13 Stunden fahrt ankommen und erstmal Touristenbüros suchen müssen um mir eine Lizenz zu kaufen wenns augenscheinlich auch einfacher geht.

Gibts vielleicht Reisebüros oder ähnliches die sowas auf die schnelle vermitteln?

Allgemeine Tipps zum angeln in dem Raum wo ich mich aufhalte sind natürlich auch sehr willkommen, wobei ich mich übers Grundsätzliche schon informiert habe.

Mfg und auf hilfe hoffend
Max


----------



## eggeuser (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

Hallo,
soviel ich weiß, braucht man in Kroatien keine Angellizenz. Allerdings nur, wenn man im Meer und vom Ufer aus fischen will. War letzten Monat in Starigrad Paklenica, mein Bekannter dort hat es mir so erzählt. Habe dort jeden Tag am Strand geangelt und keine 20m von mir hat die Polizei Fahrzeuge kontrolliert. Ich war denen völlig Schnuppe:q. Von daher wirds wohl stimmen.
Petri und schönen Urlaub|wavey:


----------



## FASH (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

Versuche mal den Schein in Brajdine 95, Meduli zu hole.
Das ist das Touristik Büro direkt am Hafen.Kaufe meinen auch nächste Woche dort.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Smallgame (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*



eggeuser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> soviel ich weiß, braucht man in Kroatien keine Angellizenz. Allerdings nur, wenn man im Meer und vom Ufer aus fischen will. War letzten Monat in Starigrad Paklenica, mein Bekannter dort hat es mir so erzählt. Habe dort jeden Tag am Strand geangelt und keine 20m von mir hat die Polizei Fahrzeuge kontrolliert. Ich war denen völlig Schnuppe:q. Von daher wirds wohl stimmen.
> Petri und schönen Urlaub|wavey:



Doch die benötigt man schon. Sicher interessiert es nicht immer die Polizei doch das bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig das keine Lizenz erforderlich ist.


----------



## Kotzi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

Sodele, danke für die Adresse vom Touristikbüro, jedoch hats jetzt auch reibungslos übers Internet geklappt.
@ FASH
hast du erfahrung mit dem Angeln dort unten?


----------



## spinn angler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

Hallo zusammen,
hab auch nochmal ne frage.
Ich fahr demnächst auch nach kroatien und wollte fragen wie das mit dem angeln im meer vom ufer ist. Gibt es eine Lizenz für die ganze kroatische Küste, oder muss ich in jedem Ort wo ich angeln will eine neue kaufen?
vielen dank


----------



## Smallgame (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

Zur Angellizenz Kroatien:
Es ist egal ob man vom Boot aus fischt oder vom Festland beides bedarf offiziell einer Angellizenz.
Hier kann man online eine bestellen: (englisch und kroatisch) http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=71
Preise sind gesalzen.
Bisher konnte man die Lizenzen auch im gutgeführten Touristbüro erwerben. 
Ob man sich nun für ein paar Tage Rute auswerfen vom Land aus eine Lizenz kauft oder es drauf ankommen lässt nicht kontrolliert zu werden ist jedem selbst überlassen. Berichte von nichtkontrollierenden Polizisten oder Polizeibooten sind auf jeden fall kein Beweis für die geltenden Vorschriften.


----------



## spinn angler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

die lizenz gilt dann aber für die gesamte küste?


----------



## spinn angler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

Moment mal...wir fahren 3 wochen dahin...Soll ich dafür jetzt etwa ernsthaft 700 kuna sprich 91 euro bezahlen???? Das ist doch bescheuert.
Wie teuer wirds denn wenn man erwischt wird?


----------



## Smallgame (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

Die strafen sind von 500 bis 5000 Kuna für kleinere vergehen je nach der sachlage und den verstößen. Allerdings kann ich dir die genauen Strafen nicht sagen.
Ja die Preise sind unverschämt. 700 kuna für 4 Wochen allerdings 500 Kuna für die Jahreskarte
sehe grade die ist dort nicht angegeben- im letzten Jahr war es jedenfalls der kurs


----------



## pasmanac (14. März 2013)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Die strafen sind von 500 bis 5000 Kuna für kleinere vergehen je nach der sachlage und den verstößen. Allerdings kann ich dir die genauen Strafen nicht sagen.
> Ja die Preise sind unverschämt. 700 kuna für 4 Wochen allerdings 500 Kuna für die Jahreskarte
> sehe grade die ist dort nicht angegeben- im letzten Jahr war es jedenfalls der kurs


 
Der Kroatische Staat braucht eben auch frisches Geld..#c

Jahreslizenzen gibt es nur noch für Cro.-Staatsbürger respektive Ausländer mit Aufenthaltstitel!


----------



## YACHTFISCHER (8. November 2016)

*AW: Problem Angellizenz Kroatien*

Hallo liebe Fischerkollegen,
könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben, wie ich zu einer Jahreslizenz für das Meer in Kroatien komme, welche vielleicht auch eine Generallizenz ist die für alle Meeresgebiete gültig ist.
Wir wollen in den nächsten Jahren gerne längere Zeit auf einer Segelyacht sein und fischen, aber das mit den unterschiedlichen Revieren und teuren Gästekarten ist für uns keine Option da wir immer weitere Strecken zurücklegen und auch oft mehrere Monate auf dem Schiff sein wollen.
Hinsichtlich dem dass alle EU-Bürger gleiche Rechte haben sollen,
sollte es da doch eine Möglichkeit geben.


----------

